# microclimate model B1 magic eye



## basil (Jul 29, 2008)

I have been given one of these but no instructions on how to set it, does anyone know where i can get set up instructions please.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hiya turn the dial on the left for day time temp.
And the turn the right hand dial for the drop from the daytime temp,

e.g day time is set at 84f 
night time is set at 20

Giving you a night time drop of 64f, if the temp in the viv goes below 64f of a night the heat source will then switch on via the thermostat.

Also the white dial on the bottom of the unit determins the sensitivity of the magic eye (how easy it reconizes the light to switch to day/night time)

I can not remember which wasy to turn it but if you turn it one way the magic eye will pick up light a lot easier and will turn the unit into daytime mode, or if you turn it the other way it will be less sensitive and wont pick up light changes as easily. 

Hope this makes sense and helps you out.


----------



## basil (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks very much. do i put the probe on the rep carpet above the heatmat?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

yes thats right.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

yes that should be fine i would leave a gap between the carpet and the probe though otherwise it may keep switching off.

If you are using a heat matt you are proberly best to use a mat stat or a pulse stat as it will control it abit better.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

here's a link for the pdf 

given a b1me you lucky whatsit 

http://www.microclimate.co.uk/Pdf/B1Ins.pdf


----------



## basil (Jul 29, 2008)

cheers, thats brill.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

no probs


----------



## britman (Apr 14, 2011)

old thread but usful just bought a viv with one these in and wasnt sure on bottom switch, i just saw when turned ceiling light on it poped on hear  quite good idea, thanks op didnt realise were 50 quid on ebay, must cost loads in 2008 lol


----------

